# Armlet Identification



## Bill Alexander (4 Aug 2000)

This same message was posted on the Canuck forum, but has failed to inspire anyone. I‘ll try here. I purchased the military memorabilia from the estate of a Lorne Scots WWII officer a few years ago. In the lot was an armlet scarlet over forest green with the letters TM in yellow sewn on. The officer in question was reportedly a town major, a position where the army managed the civil affairs of liberated towns etc until handed over to the civil authorities. Obviously this fits the description, but I can‘t find verification in official sources. (It is not in the 1943 Army Dress Regs for Canada, unless I have missed it somewhere.) Anyone have more?


----------

